# Sanitary trim



## killbride (Apr 16, 2009)

What is a sanitary trim?


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I think it when they shave around the butt of the dog 
jamie


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep, thats it.  Groomers call it many things, potty trail, sanitary trim, etc. When I do a "sanitary" on most pets, I clean hair up around the anus, and the groin area both.


----------

